

Try Redis in your browser - paulsmith
http://try.redis-db.com/

======
swombat
This tutorial should really encourage the user to type various commands as
part of the tutorial, rather than allowing progress by just typing "next" over
and over again. The great thing about the try-ruby tutorial was that it
actually gets you to type ruby commands to get to the next bit, thus forcing
you to try out the syntax rather than just read a tutorial.

~~~
alexmchale
I like this idea. Interactivity was on my mind while I was implementing the
current version. There's lots of ways to improve the actual teaching process
it offers, and it's something I'm interested in continuing to develop.

~~~
riffraff
I guess you only saw trymongo but never experienced the original TryRuby? If
not, please take a look at it :)

------
silverlight
I have never used Redis, or any other NoSQL database before, but have always
been interested. I actually went through the whole tutorial, and now I feel
like I have a better understanding of what all the fuss is about.

That being said, and this is outside the scope of the tutorial, but how are
these key/data/NoSQL stores at storing up a large value (think of a TEXT or
BLOB column)? Just curious...

~~~
jazzychad
For redis specifically, the maximum size of a value for a key is 1GB -
<http://code.google.com/p/redis/wiki/SetCommand>

------
mahmud
That was quick :-)

<http://twitter.com/antirez/status/9597858680>

Slicehost donated the vps it's hosted on.

------
brown9-2
Being able to press the up key in the input textbox to scroll through your
previous "commands" is a nice touch.

~~~
zephjc
Yeah, I pressed the up key out of habit and was pleasantly surprised to find
it did what I expected

------
tedunangst
We can use the command SET to store the value "bar" at key foo:

    
    
        SET server:name "fido"
    

Please, please, pretty please, make your examples match the text that tells
you what the example does.

~~~
alexmchale
I fixed this item. Thanks for the feedback! :-)

------
njharman
Needs tab completion or a button to go next. Compared to reading docs this was
already boring/waste of time after typing TUTORIAL and NEX...

~~~
sketerpot
The up arrow works.

